# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Low iron and anxiety?

## *Swept Under The Rug*

I have just been to the doctor and they said I have extremely low iron levels.I don't smoke, drink alcohol, do drugs or eat unhealthily. Been anxious lately for no reason doc thinks this is why. What are some of the things that would cause such low levels of iron?

Thanks!  ::):

----------


## Antidote

Not eating enough food with iron in it is the main cause. Sometimes heavy periods can cause it too. Are you vegetarian?

----------


## whiteman

Eat some spinach. It worked for Popey.

----------


## *Swept Under The Rug*

> Not eating enough food with iron in it is the main cause. Sometimes heavy periods can cause it too. Are you vegetarian?



I have had extremely painfully long periods and eat little to no meat.





> Eat some spinach. It worked for Popey.

----------


## Sadeyes

Did he give you any iron supplements?

----------


## merc

I've had extremely low iron. I was having extremely heavy periods. In the interest of not grossing everyone out I'll stop there.  I had several uterine biopsies which indicated I had pre-endometrial lining cancer. I  got sick of endometrial biopsies, I needed one every 3 or 4 months. They are not pleasant. I was begging for a hysterectomy. I think you need to see a gynecologist.  I can tell you what I went through but there are so many possible causes of heavy periods. One possible cause is low iron!!! Make sure to eat foods with iron, drink ensure and more fruits and vegetables.  I tried just about every treatment available with no success. I could not have ablation where they burn the lining because of the pre-cancer. 

I have three kids really don't want and can't afford more. I was also experiencing peri-menopause. Because of this you need to be very insistent that something is wrong. I heard all the "crazy old lady" gross out stories from people assuring me nothing was wrong. When I got the pathology report from my hysterectomy back, there was one tiny spot that they said was on the verge of being called cancer. 

My older sister had no pre-cancer so she had ablation. If something seems really wrong please get help. I know that I was experiencing extremely high anxiety during this time period. Worried about my health, worried about how bad my period would be, would I need to miss work etc.

----------

